# Outback Oven



## schnauzermom (Aug 23, 2004)

We took our Outback camping for the first time last weekend with our new oven installed. When we baked biscuits they are well done on the bottom before the top is done and we would have to flip them over so they wouldn't burn. 
How does a person bake cookies? Do you cut the heat in half or is my oven not working as it should? Thanks for any input.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You need the old stone mod to the oven







. What is that you say well it is the addition of a pizza stone or large clay tile to the oven. You place it on the metal divider just above the burner and under the rack. Don't cover any of the holes around the edge of the divider. With the stone mod give the oven a bit longer to warm up before you start cooking time and temperature sensitive items like biscuits and cookies.

Also this could actually be the biggest problem. Make sure that the thermostat is clipped in place just below the exhaust vent in the top back of the oven. If it is not then the oven will be running hot.









Also please avoid the temptation to open and close the oven too often. With such a small space the air temp drops very quickly when you open the oven.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

CamperAndy,

Where can you get one of these pizza stones? I have been trying unsuccesfully for years to find a solution to this problem.

I was thinking about adding a convection oven but decided against it. Lots of $$ and you still need AC to run.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Pampered Chef has them but you can check most large department stores that have a good selection of cookware.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Pampered Chef has them but you can check most large department stores that have a good selection of cookware.
> [snapback]33524[/snapback]​


Thanks







I can taste those chocolate chip cookies already.


----------



## PDX_Shannon (Apr 18, 2005)

I found my pizza stone at Bed Bath and Beyond for under $10. I just added the "extras" to my home kitchen.









Shannon


----------



## schnauzermom (Aug 23, 2004)

Thank you. I can now smell those cookies not burning.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

We baked brownies, chicken and something else (can't recall what it was) and all turned out great. We used a 12x12in ceramic floor tile that we got from Home Despot. Just about any CERAMIC tile should work well.

The reason I say ceramic is because the tile WILL break in the middle (many on the forum will likely confirm that) after the first couple bakes. Don't wory, it will break but not shatter. A terracotta stone will be more prone to breaking into multiple pieces or even shards because of its lower firing temp.

It is a cheap solution to make your oven much more usable. The whole idea for this came from a thread on this site - not my idea but whoever came up with it is pretty sharp.


----------

